# Pompano at Ft Pickens



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

Thinking about hittin ft Pickens tomorrow for some pompano. Heard some good reports, just wondering if y'all had anything to add? Probably bringing all sorts of stuff, heard a lot of reds are out there too.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Thinking about hittin ft Pickens tomorrow for some pompano. Heard some good reports, just wondering if y'all had anything to add? Probably bringing all sorts of stuff, heard a lot of reds are out there too.


Should be a fine day for it! Tide is shaping up good for the weekend.


----------

